# Yellow beads?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I am trying to find yellow beads with white polka dots...maybe 5-7 mm. Anybody know where I can find some?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ya know....I think you need to start making beads. With your talents with beading, creating, designing, silverwork, torchwork...you'd be a natural. It's quite addictive tho.  

unfortunately, I don't know a whole lot about where to buy specific beads out in the world. We have a great bead shop here in Madison, that has a lot of very odd beads, and that's pretty much my only "bead place" other than simple stuff you can get at Wal-Marts and JoAnn Craft type places. 

...I suppose you've tried Firemountaingems.com and the like?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment, WisconsinAnn! I have taken a lampworking class, but haven't had the time to really get into it. Maybe in January and February when things slow down a bit...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been thinking about this....I wonder if you could find the base color bead you want (the yellow) and then use the glass/tile paint that gets fired (in the oven) for permamency (boy...it that even a word?) to make your own polka dots?

There are a couple of types of the paint..."Glossies" is one, another i've used for tile painting is a "glass and tile" paint. small bottles. found in craft stores like Michaels, JoAnn Fabric/craft, Hobby Lobby, some Wal-Marts even. they're usually in with the "stained glass" stuff. 

If you haven't used it before...it's darn permanent. doesn't stand up to sanding, etc, like a real glass bead, but would certainly withstand daily wear as a necklace.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Bead peddler has some..............http://www.beadpeddler.com/lampwork.htm
1/3 down page, another one on pg2

ALSo check.................http://www.austinhamilton.ca/all_lampwork_beads.html


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

also try this place http://www.beadsrfun.com/ i have gotten some nice stuff at decent prices from them. sis


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow...thanks for the links. I thinkI'm going to be spending WAAAYYY too much time at the austin hamilton site!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

mammabooh said:


> Wow...thanks for the links. I thinkI'm going to be spending WAAAYYY too much time at the austin hamilton site!


Guess you haven't heard anything about MR. Hamilton? He's the ban of every lampworker who sells on e Bay. China imports that he sells as his own work. Go to "Wet Canvas> com" in the glass forum, don't mention AH unless your wearing your flame proof undies.... lol


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

CraftyDiva said:


> Guess you haven't heard anything about MR. Hamilton? He's the ban of every lampworker who sells on e Bay. China imports that he sells as his own work. Go to "Wet Canvas> com" in the glass forum, don't mention AH unless your wearing your flame proof undies.... lol


Hah...nope, never heard of him! What a jerk if he's doing that!

I'm still thinking that the local bead shop owner would be my best bet.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Lampworkers petition ......................
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/872722428


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow!!!


----------

